#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-27
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<cyphermox> jour!
<Ankman> ju!
<KimLaroux> 'soir!
<Ankman> re-jour
<kanouk> hI!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-30
<qwebirc27731> bonsoir
<qwebirc27731> je voudrais savoir si mon ordi est assez fort pour ubuntu 10,4 ou si je suis mieux le déinstaer pour instaler xubuntu
<qwebirc27731> System information report, generated by Sysinfo: 2011-06-25 23:26:02 http://sourceforge.net/projects/gsysinfo  SYSTEM INFORMATION 	Running Ubuntu Linux, the Ubuntu 11.04 (natty) release. 	GNOME: 2.32.1 (Ubuntu 2011-04-14) 	Kernel version: 2.6.38-8-generic (#42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011) 	GCC: 4.5.2 (i686-linux-gnu) 	Xorg: 1.10.1 (21 May 2011  11:38:35AM) (21 May 2011  11:38:35AM) 	Hostname: baka-K7VM3 	Uptime: 
<qwebirc27731>  1 	CPU clock currently at 998.844 MHz with 256 KB cache 	Numbering: family(6) model(8) stepping(1) 	Bogomips: 1997.68 	Flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up  MEMORY INFORMATION 	Total memory: 685 MB 	Total swap: 701 MB
<qwebirc27731> je demande sa car les video coche , la plupart des jeux marche pas open arena; tux cart et wakfu, mon theme a des bug des zones devinent gris ou pire le theme change, quand je lance 2 déplacement de dossier mon écran fige .... 
<cyphermox> minute
<cyphermox> la mémoire semble basse un peu, mais c'est pas la fin du monde
<cyphermox> t'as quoi comme carte vidéo
<qwebirc27731> aucune je crois 
<qwebirc27731> ASRock incorporation Device 7205
<qwebirc27731> sa peux êtresa mais je suis pas sur
<qwebirc27731> http://fr.driverscollection.com/Search/PCI%5CVEN_1106%26DEV_7205
<qwebirc27731> sa dois être de la scrape non compatible mon theme foire encore
<qwebirc27731> Sa serait juste ma carte graphique qui ferais bug ou la mémoire et en causse aussi?
<qwebirc27731> ati c'est compatible avec linux?
<Musashimaru> oui et non...
<Musashimaru> oui ca fonctionne.
<Musashimaru> Si tu as le choix, je conseille nvidia
<Musashimaru> j'ai une ati HD 6950 avec 3 écrans. Mais a avoir que deux écrans, j'aurai du Nvidia
<qwebirc27731> j'ai un vieille merde avec une ati usagé pas trop le gout mêtre de l'argent
<Musashimaru> ben essaie, tu veras bien... :)
<Musashimaru> le truc c'est que les drivers proprio ati sont pas mla merdiques, surtout si tu veux utiliser wine
<qwebirc27731> je vais utiliser wine que pour wonderland online un jeu 2D
<qwebirc27731> C'est pas vraiment vrais ubuntu marche bien sur des vielle machine
<qwebirc27731> beaucoups incompatibilité, impossible utiisé les menu 3D, La machine gagne presque pas de vitesse... ect
<qwebirc71700> rebonsoir
<Lrrr> rebonsoir
<qwebirc71700> La ati j'ai est pas sur le bon format donc me reste ma carte graphique intégrer j'aurai besoin d'aide pour mêtre a jours ces pilotes
<qwebirc71700> c'est une Mesa DRI UniChrome (KM400) 20060710 x86/ MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE
<qwebirc71700> http://www.google.com/custom?hl=fr&client=pub-9300639326172081&cof=FORID%3A13%3BAH%3Aleft%3BCX%3AUbuntu%252010%252E10%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fintl%2Ffr%2Fimages%2Flogos%2Fcustom_search_logo_sm.gif%3BLH%3A30%3BLP%3A1%3BLC%3A%230000ff%3BVLC%3A%23663399%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&adkw=AELymgVAJUcaZO8Fb65j5AxbIuI94LiOIzDRueCa2am4sfhDxNsa5n_DIc37jDYrrv5UivmXFXb5BC8tRLxhoI93kaHFsdZbjBaHHxAqwpKqsTIU_V25X-I&channel=5682114634&
<qwebirc71700> semble être fonctionelle avec ubuntu mais je suis pas sur
<Musashimaru> ben regarde avec le live CD sur une clé usb ou un cd-rom
<qwebirc71700> regarder quoi?
<Musashimaru> si ta carte marche bien quand tu boot sur un live cd d'ubuntu
<Musashimaru> comme ca tu sauras
<qwebirc71700> et comment je la teste? je lance un application 3D?
<Musashimaru> Mais pour un driver supportant la 3D pour ta carte, unichrome, c'Est pas gagné
<Musashimaru> ca fait tellement longtemps que S3 n'Existe plus
<qwebirc71700> http://pastebin.com/WPz4aEDd ligne 76 il y a exactement le nom ma carte
<Musashimaru> ca a l'air que les drivers via pour ta S3 on un support 3D experimental seulement
<Musashimaru> http://linux.die.net/man/4/via
<Musashimaru> ben sur ce que tu me montre, opengl est supporté
<qwebirc71700> c'est bien beau ton ste mais c'est des driver windows
<Musashimaru> qwebirc71700, drivers windows ??? c'est un man de Xorg
<Musashimaru> bon, dodo
<qwebirc71700> well 
 * Ankman dd's
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-01
<qwebirc26451> bonjour
<qwebirc26451> je voudrais savoir si il existe une ligne de code pour changer l'icone d'un .sh
<Ankman> gnome?
<qwebirc26451> oui mais je crois sa changerais rien etre sur un autre
<Ankman> hmm, je peut pas trouver ou changer...
<qwebirc26451> double clique sur mon .sh puis sur afficher
<qwebirc26451> me manque juste un code comme icon change IMAGE.**
<qwebirc26451> a ajouter dans mon .sh
<Ankman> rightclick?
<qwebirc26451> sa le fait aussi
<Ankman> hmm
<qwebirc26451> pas grave c'est pas super important le jeu marche quand meme
<Ankman> :-)
<qwebirc26451> si jamais tu trouve comment faire par hazard prend le en note je passe souvent
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-02
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir ! 
<Ankman> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-03
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonjour!
<kanouk> j'aimerais avoir les cliparts dans libreoffice, quels paquets dois-je installer?
<kanouk> les cliparts en svg et non png
<mdeslaur> kanouk: tu serais mieux d'aller sur http://www.openclipart.org/ et d'en prendre là
<kanouk> parce que j'ai regardé ça dans synaptics et c'est très embêtant, on sait plus quoi télécharger, je vais regarder ça mdeslaur , merci
<Ankman> 'llo
<Ankman> il ne recommend quoi de installee?
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
 * Calix is away: est absent
 * Calix is back (gone 00:00:36)
 * Calix is away: 
 * Calix is back (gone 00:32:24)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-27
<cyphermox> IdleOne: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/201090
<cyphermox> yay...
<IdleOne> cyphermox: ?
<cyphermox> ah, don't mind me. just bitchin'
<IdleOne> oh lol
<cyphermox> just another of those very unhelpful answers
<IdleOne> if you mean from actionparsnip. I agree. he is usually very thorough with his answers in #ubuntu
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> whenever I see that name in LP answers I know it's going to be either not helpful, or not very polite
<cyphermox> actually, that's not true
<cyphermox> it's not politeness it's...
<cyphermox> going the extra mile, not just saying RTM.
<IdleOne> He can be very direct at times but normally he is very knowledgeable and thorough. Honestly I am surprised he gave such a vague answers without providing links
<cyphermox> anyway, I have more pressing and complex matters at hand :)
<cyphermox> seems like somehow udev doesn't want to give me the information I want, I'll have to use coercive methods :)
<IdleOne> just don't break it
<IdleOne> heh
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> I'm writing what wil replace jockey in 12.10
<IdleOne> oh, cool. can I test?
<cyphermox> ah it's nowhere near ready to test, can't clikc anything yet
<cyphermox> but I can show you what it looks like
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> how come jockey is being replaced?
<IdleOne> please make sure it is accessible!
<cyphermox> I'll do what I can ;)
<IdleOne> DOET!
<cyphermox> that's a good point my design is probably not very accessible right now
<IdleOne> accessibility is very important might want to talk to Pendulum and the accessibility team from the start and they can maybe help test also
<IdleOne> when it is ready for testing
<cyphermox> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-27%2014:32:33.png
<IdleOne> so it is going to move into the Softwares sources app
<cyphermox> kind of, and everntually all be in the control center
<IdleOne> cool
<Alliance> Salut
<Alliance> Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui connait un bon fournisseur internet au Québec pour héberger ses propres serveurs (http,ftp,etc...) chez soi?
<Ankman> pas moi
<Alliance> merci quand meme
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-28
<Ankman> hi
<cyphermox> iDLEoNE: ping?
<iDLEoNE> cyphermox: yews
<iDLEoNE> yes8
<iDLEoNE> err lol
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> was I supposed to bring you something back from UDS? I forget?
<cyphermox> I have some metalized "ubuntu ready" stickers from System76; I think I was supposed to bring those to someone
<IdleOne> Those stickers were not for me but I'll take one if you have extra :)
<IdleOne> I would love a Quantal t-shirt if you got it extra :)
<cyphermox> they're overrated
<cyphermox> stickers I don't have extras; just 4 I don't know what to do with
<cyphermox> and t-shirts, I definitely don't have extras; just one that I wear sometimes but is very thin fabric; and IMO the logo isn't very pretty this time
<cyphermox> clache: salut
<clache> cyphermox: Salut.
<IdleOne> cyphermox: really? that is a shame. I wear my narwhal shirt all the time
<cyphermox> IdleOne: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1866187331&k=TH3HgKz
<IdleOne> meh ;/
<Ankman> meh too
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-29
<Chex> hey cyphermox , how are you?
<cyphermox> hey Chex
<cyphermox> not bad, you?
<Chex> pretty good, you? 
<IdleOne> lol
<Ankman> EHLO guys
<cyphermox> Ankman: HELO
<cyphermox> STARTTLS
<cyphermox> ##*FIOWjsd(#*F9u jsdp9f N*@ #R@F*EWICPM IN!_#F UPSD?JC SD
<Ankman> SMTP ERROR
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> au moins c'est pas deferred
<Ankman> heh
<kanouk> bonsoir! 
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> that was short
<IdleOne> it was
<IdleOne> How are you doing Ankman ?
<Ankman> am okay, you?
<IdleOne> Good thank you.
<Ankman> what's new there?
<IdleOne> Nothing much. My kids are here with me for a few weeks so i am enjoying the time with them. Going on a boat tour tomorrow at the Thousand islands
<IdleOne> really looking forward to it :)
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-30
<clache> Salut, vous faites du support sur ce channel?
<Ankman> non ;-)
 * Ankman tries to get drunk
<Ankman> quelle est ton question?
<Ankman> clache: tu la?
<clache> Ankman: Je suis déjà sur une discussion sur Firefox.
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> mehh
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-27
<Ankman> !seen legeddy
<Ankman> ~seen legeddy
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-27
<qwebirc89793> bonjour j ai instaler ubuntu et je veut formater mon disque dur et je ne suis pas capable aider moi svp 
<qwebirc89793> hello 
<qwebirc89793> j ai besoin d aide pour formater mon disque dur svp 
<qwebirc85450> salut tout le monde je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour formater un diauqe dur avec ubuntu merci
<qwebirc85450> disque 
<qwebirc85450> est ce que il y a quelqun qui parle francais 
#ubuntu-qc 2019-06-24
<Ankman_> nick Ankman
